# 10.1 ZFS-on-root



## Kasyan666 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello!
I am trying to setup FreeBSD 10.1 i386 (DVD) on VirtualBox using guided ZFS-on-root with encryption (without it, it's OK), but it's always hanging at 24% on extracting ports.txz.


----------



## protocelt (Feb 12, 2015)

You can get around this by not checking the ports option when it is given during install. The ports are already out of date anyway and you can use either portsnap(8) or svnlite(1) on 10.1-RELEASE to download as well as update to the newest ports tree after successful install.

Also I see in your picture you have 2 virtual hard drives. An 8GB drive on SATA port 0 and a 2GB drive on SATA port 2. Generally you'll want to use multiple drives of the same size when installing with ZFS. If you have the room, try instead recreating 2 drives of at least 8GB in size in VirtualBox and using those for installation. That may also fix the issue of the installer hanging on extracting the ports although I would still recommend installing the ports tree after a successful install to be up to date. Hope this will help a little.


----------

